# Booking fees



## Sally Ride (Oct 25, 2019)

Wht are booking fees taken from your p at in the monthly statements? Is this a tax write off? Why isn't uber absorbing this cost? Riders pay it.

Sally Ride


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The amount the rider pays is a payment to you. That is your sale.
The fees Uber keeps is an expense you are paying and this expense reduces your taxable income along with other expenses.

Make sure you are keeping proper mileage logs to maximize your deductions and meet IRS requirements.


----------



## Sally Ride (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

